# anyone know where to get glass lid for 65 hex?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have a 65 gallon hexagon tank which is quite old. Does anyone know where I can buy the glass lid for it? Ive called several fishstores and no luck. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


Laura


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

give BA's hamilton a call, they carry a few sizes if I recall.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks! I will give them a call but does anyone know somewhere closer to downtown/mark ham?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

measure the dimensions and go a local glass shop...it's usually much cheaper.
get like a 5mm thick if you can.
there's a shop i go to in markham...if you need the address.


----------

